# Does anyone have any info on a mark 1 table saw?



## Chad4 (Jan 15, 2012)

I recently purchased a mark 1 TS 10 table saw. I have never heard of the make before but the saw seems to work decent. It is an older saw with cast iron table. I f anyone knows the history, time frame or dependability of these saws that would be great.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I tried to "google it" and did not even get any hits.

George


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you supply more details and pictures?

Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make or model?*



Chad4 said:


> I recently purchased a mark 1 TS 10 table saw. I have never heard of the make before but the saw seems to work decent. It is an older saw with cast iron table. I f anyone knows the history, time frame or dependability of these saws that would be great.


Shop Smith is the only make I know that used the term "Mark" in their designation. I'm thinking there a makers name somewhere on the thing. A photo would help a lot. :yes: bill


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

echo the above requests for pics. 
Marvel makes industrial bandsaws, and they have a Mark line. Maybe they made tablesaws back in the day.

Edit: Nope, not Marvel. Google found it - MARK1 TS10 table saw. Made in Taiwan for Kent WA associates. 1984.
And here's a pic: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/old-contractor-10-inch-table-saw-27900/


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i googled it and i came up with a saw that looks like a cheap portable table saw and the one i saw the seller was only asking 15 for it so its probly not a great saw. It looked like a old ryobi bench top saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*did you see the post above yours?*



Woodworkingkid said:


> i googled it and i came up with a saw that looks like a cheap portable table saw and the one i saw the seller was only asking 15 for it so its probly not a great saw. It looked like a old ryobi bench top saw.


joe found it ........ not a Ryobi.:no:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry i must of messed up because this is what i came up with
http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=3018&aid=37391&lid=10032160


----------



## Chad4 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Pics of TS 10 by mark 1*

Thanks I'll try get some pictures it looks the same as the picture link in josbucketorust profile


----------



## MoeYoder (Jan 28, 2021)

Chad4 said:


> I recently purchased a mark 1 TS 10 table saw. I have never heard of the make before but the saw seems to work decent. It is an older saw with cast iron table. I f anyone knows the history, time frame or dependability of these saws that would be great.


What I understand from a guy who has one for sale, is that they are a copy of a Craftsman saw. It did look like a craftsman. I thought of the Shop Smith product line also, though.


----------

